
My Wedding Night Was Interrupted by a Coke-Fueled Orgy in My Apartment - fvrghl
http://www.vice.com/read/my-wedding-night-was-interrupted-by-a-coke-fuelled-orgy-in-my-apartment
======
msie
Ho-hum, what else is new?

